# Mini's Donkey Question



## tshack (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at and will probably buy a mini donkey this week. I have one mini stud horse (3 yrs) and have been around big horses all my life and we own 3 right now with 5 more ranch horses to boot. But I've never been around donkey before but saw this sweet little jack today. I'm looking for a companion for Cisco and think he will be perfect. He's not cut and I was wondering if anyone could give me any info as to whether I should have him done or will him and my stud get along? It will just be them two together. Also is it any different halter breaking a donkey than it is a horse? These have halters on but he said weren't really broke to lead. Also what about training in general? I have Cisco trick trained and would like to be able to trick train the donkey too. Another Q I was going to ask is the guy selling them bought them at a horse sale and he said that they all had little tags in their ears with the number 70 on them. Anyone have any ideas what this could be? He had never seen tags in a horses or donkeys ears before and they did cut them out as soon as they bought them. I'm guessing that both these little toots (I'm getting the smallest one) are probably about 32-33" tall. Is there a registry for mini donkeys? what about shows? It would really help me a lot if I could get some info as I'm trying to learn all I can before getting him. Thanks!


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 19, 2004)

I would get him gelded as soon as posible before you even think of turning him out with your colt...You sure don't want a stallion fight and there sure would be one with a stud colt and a stud donkey~!! There are at least 2 registries for mini donkeys One is the IMDR and the other one is MDR

IMDR

AMDS

The IMDR is a OPEN registry so any animal can get papers yet regardless of if any parents have papers.... That is the one I have mine in also get a nice magzine alone with membership which is very inexspensive.. compared to horse registries... Here are some nice links for Q/As

http://www.lovelongears.com/faq.html

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/donkdet.htm

Now I have never seen these types of tags,,,

As far as training I think donkeys are almost easier train then horses because they Really want to please...BUT the very very MOST important thing is Never force tug or pull on the lead rope in the training process,,,You ASK them tocome or do things never try to force them...THAT is where donkeys and mules get that Stuburn Title from people try to tug on the rope things like that and donkeys will just lay back and NOT move......I have a friend that said just yesterday he thinks that LOTS of trainers that are out there should be first Forced to train donkeys and mules, and there would be better horses and better trained horses,,as you have to think different when handling the long ears...But in just 15 minutes of being very patient and understanding with my new 2 year old jack of which I just fgot 3 weeks ago I had him walking up a ramp and into the house....And now he walks right up the ramp and right in without even a hesitation~!! If you would like dome more info please feel free to PM or E Mail at anytime....Congrats on your new long eared friend when you do get him..


----------



## tshack (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I got him last Thursday and we decided to name him DJ (DOn Juan). He's older than I thought, about 5, but I don't have him gentle enough to let us mouth him yet. After about a day of coaxing him with treats I got him to let me catch him, and then it progressed to him letting me catch him. Right now I can get him to follow me around the pen with the help of treats and if I go slow enough, he'll let me walk up to him and catch him. We're working on it. He doesn't like to be tied or really be messed with anythere on his body, but I imagine he'll get better in time. Here's a pic of him. O h and I'm guessing he's probably about 32-33" tall, but don't have him tame enough to let me measure him yet. LOL


----------



## minimule (Sep 27, 2004)

He's not a bad looking jack. Don't worry, he'll figure out you only want to love on hm and then you won't be able to keep him away from you. Just remember, patience


----------



## Smokey100 (Oct 2, 2004)

I think u should keep him cause he is cute cute


----------

